# Big Data - Apache Spark, Quantcast FS



## z3R0 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm interested in setting up a Hadoop alternative/cluster with the following:

*Apache Spark*
http://spark.apache.org

*Quantcast File System (QFS)*
http://quantcast.github.io/qfs/

Does anyone have any experience on getting both up and running on FreeBSD? Is there an official/recommended clustered/distributed filesystem for FreeBSD?

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 22, 2014)

From earlier today: Thread 46923.  A preliminary port has been discussed already.


----------



## z3R0 (Jul 1, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> From earlier today: Thread 46923.  A preliminary port has been discussed already.



Thanks @wblock@!

I found another possibility in pNFS http://www.pnfs.com its being ported to FreeBSD. Hopefully it can work in tandem with ZFS.


----------

